# App-Podcast



## 33man (23 Septembre 2012)

Hello tlm,

petite question avec IOS 6.0 et l'app Podcast d'Apple.

Je suis abonné à certains podcast et on peut mentionner l'auto mise à jour de ce dernier et dans les options on a une page dédiée mais on ne voit pas tout le texte.... (Utiliser les données.... )





C'est pour permettre la mise à jour sur le réseau de data ? juste ? Pas qu'en wifi ?

Merci


----------



## hald (15 Octobre 2012)

As tu eu la réponse, car cela m'intéresse aussi...

Merci.


----------

